# WindowsForm



## odbvirus (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich Habe Bezüglich C# eine Frage.

Zuerst aber möchte ich euch ein Einblick in meine Arbeit gewähren.

Ich bin ein RSI (RobertSpaceIndustries) Unterstützer und erstelle ein Tool für unsere SC (Star Citizen) Community.
Angefangen habe ich damit, eine WindowsForm zu erstellen, die wie mit einem AutorunMenu zu vergleichen ist.
Ich habe mehrere Seiten (Formen) erstellt damit Nutzer von Thema zu Thema via Button navigieren können.
Nun möchte ich gerne 2 Dinge implementieren (ich mag dieses Wort ^^)

1. StarMap:
Bei der Webseite von RSI gibt es eine StarMap, diese möchte ich via Webbrowser in die Form Implementieren. Kriege jedoch immer eine Java und Flash Fehlermeldung wenn ich die standard Browserform verwende von VB. Das Ziel wäre es den Browser direkt in der Form verwenden zu können. Somit würde die StarMap funktionieren.
Link: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/starmap

2. FleetCreator:
Hier gibt es eine Webseite, die einen FleetCreator anbietet.
Das heisst: Auf dieser Webseite lassen sich alle gekauften SC Schiffe per Dropdown Menu auswählen.
Im unten stehenden "Bereich" wird die Auswahl als Bild angezeigt.
Mann kann Sie danach beliebig verschieben, anordnen usw.
Zum Schluss, hat man seine kleine Flotte erstellt.
Nun kann man das ganze arrangement per JPG abspeichern lassen.
Nun Frage ich mich, sollte ich das wie bei der StarMap lösen.. Via Webbrowser direkt, oder lässt sich das selbst Programmieren?
Im Sinne... in einer Liste wählbare Buttons die ein Bild auf die Form beim Klicken platziert, und das  Bild verschiebbar etc wäre.. klingt für mich relativ aufwendig..
Link: http://fubank.org/ships.aspx

Zum Schluss möchte ich anfügen.. das ich kein Informatiker / Programmierer oder sonst was bin 
Ich mache das alles als Hobby/Sucht in meiner Freizeit und betrachte es als Selbststudium zugleich.
Aber dennoch muss ich manchmal um Rat oder Lösungsvorschläge bitten bei den Profis 
Bitte verzeiht 
Lg odbvirus


----------

